# CMS (Crypto Mining ScreenSaver), a quick pack I made to run your own miner while your screensaver runs



## R-T-B (May 10, 2021)

This is really just a quick collection of scripts activated via a .scr (which is really just a masked .net EXE that executes a clever .cmd), which chainloads a miner of your choice and a screensaver of your choice, and kills the miner when the screensaver ends. 

Bottom line:  It enables you to mine when your computers screensaver kicks on, ie at idle, and then stop when you come back to it.  You can use any miner or software or pool you can put in cmd form.  See "CMS.cmd" for customization options in a text editor of your choice, it is documented with REM statements between the lines.

I am not responsible for anything that happens or does not happen from using this, but it works for me (other than a few weird graphical bugs on the screensaver preview page because of how I "trick" windows).  Source is provided for all included binaries.  By default, it mines ethereum for my wallet using an open source miner (with included source for it's exe) that does not levy a dev fee.  Change it to whatever you want, respecting the comments in the script, they will guide you.

It launches the windows "Photos" screensaver by default but will work with any screensaver in .scr form that it can launch.

To install, extract the contents of the zips "system32" folder to C:\Windows\System32 (this path is hardcoded for exe screensavers with windows), right click the .scr, and click "install" in the resulting menu (preferably after you have set up/edited the cmd script, though I don't mind donation mining as a thanks).  Then select "CMS" as your default screensaver in windows under the usual place.  Set the timer and forget about it. 

Hope it's useful.  Intended for gamers who also mine, and provided in the hopes it will be useful, nothing more.  The license is Public Domain / I don't care, with the exception that if I ever catch you using this in crypto malware, you will go straight to frog hell.

Enjoy!

NOTE:  Because this is crypto software and contains several chainloaders, it will almost certainly trigger heurestic based antiviruses.  Check the source if you are paranoid (or rather, sensible).

-RTB


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 11, 2021)

Fun fact - scrnsave.scr is for the "blank" screen saver.

Also the included miners Github - https://github.com/no-fee-ethereum-mining/nsfminer

Thanks for the script!


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Fun fact - scrnsave.scr is for the "blank" screen saver.
> 
> Also the included miners Github - https://github.com/no-fee-ethereum-mining/nsfminer
> 
> Thanks for the script!


Yeah I forgot the github link but included the source archive.  Appreciate the catch!


----------



## moproblems99 (May 11, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> NOTE: Because this is crypto software and contains several chainloaders, it will almost certainly trigger heurestic based antiviruses. Check the source if you are paranoid (or rather, sensible).


The first indication of a quality program is when it triggers the av heuristics.  Kudos to you.


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> The first indication of a quality program is when it triggers the av heuristics.  Kudos to you.


Hell, my Kerbal Space Program mod has done that.  I don't know why and I don't care to figure it out.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 11, 2021)

Added an xmrig line to mine some monero with my cpu while the gpu works on eth.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 11, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> straight to frog hell.


Miss Piggy with a whip.


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Added an xmrig line to mine some monero with my cpu while the gpu works on eth.


The script is a simple cmd, pretty easy to figure out.  Glad you found it useful. 



DeathtoGnomes said:


> Miss Piggy with a whip.


WTF man.  Leave Kermit out of this.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 11, 2021)

Just swapped out NSF for Rex as I have a LHR card. https://github.com/trexminer/T-Rex

Seeing ~36 MH/s with my 3060ti. Not great, but even with the 1% overhead it's better than NSF was. Which for only doing this when the screensaver is up works for me.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks for the effort!


----------

